# jlg softball tourney in oakes



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just wondering if anyone on the site is going to be there??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sadly enough, we can't go this year after getting bumped up. :x That was definitely one of the funnest weekends of the summer last year even though one could have cooked eggs on home plate. 

Good luck :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

we'll see ya there norm :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

triple b who do you play for???? I will look for ya i play for nutech. big guy with red hair usually play 3rd.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ya its a great tourney with the hr contest, the base running and pitching contests


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I've been there the past 8 years, but I'll be playing in the Fireman's tourney in Bloomington with my D team this weekend. My turf team is heading down there though. I think there is going to be two turf teams actually. Always a great time, the pool slide took it's toll on me last year though.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

norm, i'm playing for the turf this year, last year I played for mikkelsen drywall. I play left, I was the little guy last year that jacked out 3 bombs in the first round of the HR derby, then choked it like the twins in the offseason. haha, i'll look for ya, we'll have to have a brewsky, names Jeremy


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

870, did you play with the turf at mcquades this year???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nope, I was playing D. You were playing on the team I play for though.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ya you guys ran into no repair out of forman last yr right? they got really hot in that tourney. they are not the same team this yr. I would think i would get to be in the HR derby. I got 12 or so this yr and i think there is one other person with 1 on our team. I got to be in it 2 yrs ago and had alot fun.

Should be fun up at the beaver. there is a wedding dance there that night. there will be alot of people there see ya sometime tommorrow!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

How'd this turn out? I heard my turf boys **** the bed......who took it down?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah, we ran into no repair again. damn them a-holes. i think we had a little too much fun both nights to be on top of our game. :beer: ended up losing our first game sunday, but it was still a fun weekend. the angry beaver was a thumbs up this year :lol: there was a wedding or something, so there were actually girls there.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

got 5th thats the best we have done in my 3 yrs playing in it. made for a long sunday. HR derby sucked this yr..I am saying this as i made the finals with 1, it wasnt pretty


----------

